# Got a BIG boar this week



## buckhunter2256 (Aug 25, 2012)

Came 0ut of the woods poppin his jaws and drooling. the Saiga 12 put a slug in the rib cage and put him on the ground.  the weight we are guessing 250-300lbs.  cutters are 3in top and bottom.


----------



## bubba j (Aug 25, 2012)

Thats a fine hog. Congrats


----------



## goastinstructor (Aug 25, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 25, 2012)

Suuuuuu-eeeeeeaaaaaatttttt!


----------



## paulkeen (Aug 25, 2012)

thats a nice little piggy there


----------



## Okie Hog (Aug 25, 2012)

Congrats on the big boar.


----------



## weekender (Aug 25, 2012)

that would be a NICEUN!


----------



## PURVIS (Aug 25, 2012)

We hunted this place this morning and caught 2 nice hogs with the dogs the photos don't show just how nice this hog was heres some i took.he had some dog killers on him for sure.


----------



## weekender (Aug 25, 2012)

I sure would hate to be on the receiving end of those


----------



## buckhunter2256 (Aug 25, 2012)

*SAME hog*

Thats the same hog I shot.  hope you left it there....


----------



## benosmose (Aug 26, 2012)

You ought to at least give him to somebody thats a lot of meat to just rot i know there a pest but even the big ones make good sausage but maybe I just read this wrong


----------



## buckhunter2256 (Aug 26, 2012)

*You dont know the story.....*

the meat would have went bad, by the time we get it and out of the woods.


----------



## benosmose (Aug 26, 2012)

Well fill me in I know things happen and sometimes we lose meat but ya making it sound like you rolled him in a field and left him for the buzzards which is your choice they gotta eat too heck I lost one a while back cause I got stuck half the night with no phone.Guess I just hate seeing folks leave um it happens here alot because someone says they aint fit to eat so they never try.


----------



## buckhunter2256 (Aug 26, 2012)

*to eachs own.*

If i cant get the deer on ice in 1hr at 70+ temp i will not eat them nor will i try giv unhealty meat away.  if i can get the meat cleaned and on ice i will have some pork chops very soon.  Dont just assume we left the meat there just for the - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - of it.


----------



## Lorren68 (Aug 26, 2012)

What a waste!


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 26, 2012)

buckhunter2256 said:


> If i cant get the deer on ice in 1hr at 70+ temp i will not eat them nor will i try giv unhealty meat away.  if i can get the meat cleaned and on ice i will have some pork chops very soon.  Dont just assume we left the meat there just for the - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - of it.



You sir, are mis-informed.  At 70 deg, I've left them for 6-8 hours to no ill effect.


----------



## benosmose (Aug 26, 2012)

I was not trying bash you pork is not something to mess around with looked like a good skull on that hog too.


----------



## PURVIS (Aug 26, 2012)

buckhunter2256 said:


> Thats the same hog I shot.  hope you left it there....



he should still be there he was getting ripe when we seen him.it takes about 10 days this late in the year and u can get your skull it should make a great mount.theres lots of guys hunt with NV on this place its tough to dog hunt it when people don't remove there kill but its done alot around here hogs are the only thing that gets killed for the sake of just killing.but to each his own.


----------



## buckhunter2256 (Aug 26, 2012)

*I got it today..*

I went back and got the head today.  It was pretty bad.  To the guys asking about the meat.  its my preference not to eat meat at certain times.  If you give me your address i will drop it off at your door next time!


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Aug 26, 2012)

get out of the woods ?  from the pics it looks like you could have backed the truck up to where he fell.  just wondering the buck in your avitar , was he also a killed for a pic then left to rot ?  ethics are something to be proud of.


----------



## buckhunter2256 (Aug 26, 2012)

*yep....*



NEGA Hog Hunter said:


> get out of the woods ?  from the pics it looks like you could have backed the truck up to where he fell.  just wondering the buck in your avitar , was he also a killed for a pic then left to rot ?  ethics are something to be proud of.


From the looks of your avitar that hog is alive, you one of those piece of crap hunters that catch hogs and release them somewhere else??  thats what i see


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Aug 26, 2012)

buckhunter2256 said:


> From the looks of your avitar that hog is alive, you one of those piece of crap hunters that catch hogs and release them somewhere else??  thats what i see



Easy hoss . you sound a lil touchy since everyone is not just proud of you for killing a trophy animal and leaving it in the woods to rot.  thats you and your lil red wagon . when i released him it was in a pen for a planned BBQ.


----------



## buckhunter2256 (Aug 26, 2012)

NEGA Hog Hunter said:


> Easy hoss . you sound a lil touchy since everyone is not just proud of you for killing a trophy animal and leaving it in the woods to rot.  thats you and your lil red wagon . when i released him it was in a pen for a planned BBQ.


 You are the one my friend who wanted to ask about my avitar, dont dish it out if you cant take it.  Also let this be known, we are not hunting these hogs for fun or food, we are trying our best to help a farmer save his crops.  When you kill 30 a month you cant give that many away.


----------



## guttenmorgan (Sep 29, 2012)

(avatar)


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 29, 2012)

ya'll neeed to chillax...........


----------



## HossBog (Sep 29, 2012)

Well, no matter of your decision about the meat - I'll trust you that you made the right decision under the circumstances - that is one nice hog there!! And, for the farmer's sake, I am glad you got him off his fields.


----------



## cr4zygui (Oct 1, 2012)

Well I have to agree with him.  After killing so many hogs no one you know would want to eat it or even look at them.  Sometimes you have to do what you gotta do.  Trophy is not the priority here I'm the situation its the protection of the farmers crop.  Buckhunter2256 where are you located and hunt?  Pm and I might take a couple from you the next time you go out


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2012)

Ya`ll play nice now.


----------

